# 2 years of marriage and now separation



## daisy90 (Jun 5, 2011)

First of all I got married when I was 20. I understand that I should have waited longer and I didn't make the right choice. We just had so many issues because he had a EA. It took a lot from me, but I tried to make it work. He wasn't being responsible and he was drinking a lot more. It started when our neighbors invited him over to drink. I personally didn't like it because the couple wasn't married. None of the neighbor couples were married and never want to get married. I felt he wanted to be like the neighbors. I would try to communicate with him and he would shut down and wouldn't want to talk. I got angry. I just was feeling upset all the time. One night we got into an argument and he told me he didn't want me there and he wanted a divorce. I got my things and left. He waited two weeks and then he called me that he wanted to work out things. I am confused. I would love to go back, but then I don't want to. The more I think about the more I don't want to go back. Then I asked him why do you want me to go back. All he said was because he was lonely. None of my friends really understand. I don't know how to handle this separation, and I want to call him, but I can't.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

He should've been the one to leave. Why does he feel entitled to your home? Is he the sole breadwinner?

He also already cheated on you (EA). Did he ever show proper remorse for that?

In any case, your husband sounds too entitled and selfish. You shouldn't enable his selfishness by going back to him as soon as he feels "lonely".

Stop talking to him for at least 2 weeks.

Read the following links as soon as you can:

1. Read this link - *Just Let Them Go*

2. Follow the following rules: *The 180 degree rules*

7. Think a lot, read a lot, and cry as needed - This particular link should be open in your browser at all times and read multiple times: DO YOU LOVE TO BE NEEDED, OR NEED TO BE LOVED?

5. Book a counseling appointment ASAP

8. Find your social worth by socializing with as many people as possible (males work better). Spend times with friends, but don't just settle for your circle of friends. This is the best time to make new ones and feel attractive/attracted. You're not looking for sex or a relationship. You're looking for natural human attraction between you and others.


----------



## daisy90 (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you for all the advice. I got a job. I will follow your advice. I never thought about it.


----------

